# can't cancel print job in queue or stop test page printing



## pris78

I have two printer problems. 

1) The majority of the times that I cancel a print job, it shows up in my print queue as having a status of "deleting - printing," but doesn't get cancelled. Then I can't print other jobs, but I am someitmes able to cancel the others, just not the one that's stuck. Restarting the computer doesn't help, either.

2) After changing the ink cartridge on my printer, an HP PSC 1310 series, every time I turn the printer on, it prints a test page and I have to manually cancel it on the printer to stop it. It's done this about 20 times so far.

Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Whiter

*Had the same problem, and just found the answer...*

I've just spent a couple of frustrating hours with the exact same problem, trying to figure out why I couldn't print anymore. I'm not sure what I did to change my set up, but here is the answer I found at Lexmark tech support, and it fixed my problem:

---------
Print Job Stuck in the Print Queue in Windows XP ID:ENUS14418 

Select Cancel. The job status in the print queue remains at deleting until the PC is rebooted. 
Once the PC is rebooted, the job is cleared but the problem is repeated with the next print job. 

Check the print properties for the affected device in the print queue: 
-- Go to Start, Printers and Faxes. 
-- Right click on the printer icon and select Properties. 
-- When the Properties screen opens, click the Ports tab and verify that Enable bidirectional support is selected.

--------------------
Once I changed this and rebooted, then it worked fine (at least so far). Good luck.

Randy


----------



## aio

restart print spooler in services.msc - duh


----------



## malcolmpe

I have found that restarting the print spooler does not always clear the files.
Therefore stop print spooler then delete all files in C:\windows\system32\spool\printers then restart spooler.


----------



## Friend9

*Concerning the SECOND part of your query . . .*



pris78 said:


> I have two printer problems.
> 
> 2) After changing the ink cartridge on my printer, an HP PSC 1310 series, every time I turn the printer on, it prints a test page and I have to manually cancel it on the printer to stop it. It's done this about 20 times so far.
> 
> -----
> 
> Did you ever figure out how to stop the useless printing of a test page every time you turn on your computer?
> 
> My mother (in another state) complains of having the same problem on her HP PSC 1310 series printer, and I don't know how to instruct her to make it stop.
> 
> Anyone know?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> friend9


----------



## sgundrum

After the ink cartridge was changed, did you let the unit do an alignment? If not, you need to allow the unit to finish the alignment. 

Are there any error messages or flashing lights?


----------



## gmb1994

*HP PSC1310 / PSC1315 printer queue problem solved*

Thanks sgundrum ... problem solved!

I couldn't print another "alignment page" since the print queue was frozen in "pending" status ... so I opened the printer and removed and re-inserted one of the ink cartridges ... I restarted the printer and it automatically printed a new "alignment page" ... I placed this "alignment page" on to the scanning bed and pressed the printer's scan button. The scanner started up again and 60 seconds later, it started printing the documents remaining in the printer queue ... problem solved.

ps. I also have an HP PSC1310 / 1315 series printer


----------



## tsundru

Hi,

I sometimes have the same problem: not being able to cancel a print job. I'm running Windows XP. 
In control panel I open 'printers and faxes'. I right click on the printer I'm using and then it allows me to cancel the job, whereas if I just left click and open the little printer dropdown menu, it doesn't cancel. 

Good luck.


----------



## lindabob

:4-dontkno


pris78 said:


> I have two printer problems.
> 
> 1) The majority of the times that I cancel a print job, it shows up in my print queue as having a status of "deleting - printing," but doesn't get cancelled. Then I can't print other jobs, but I am someitmes able to cancel the others, just not the one that's stuck. Restarting the computer doesn't help, either.
> 
> 2) After changing the ink cartridge on my printer, an HP PSC 1310 series, every time I turn the printer on, it prints a test page and I have to manually cancel it on the printer to stop it. It's done this about 20 times so far.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------

